
Self-driving car by comma.ai - andreapaiola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AerjS7PTNYs
======
HillaryBriss
I watched the video until the guy criticized a company called "Cruise" for
allowing itself to be bought by GM. He called it a "sell out." And not in a
good way.

I guess I thought that the acquisition exit strategy was considered ok in SV.

Dunno. Why is that a point of criticism?

~~~
andreapaiola
Maybe because the product is lost...?

